# The Device cannot start (Code 10)



## David Ooi (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum.

I am average in pc computer knowledge but I have a problem that I cannot resolve as far as all possibilities that I have tried.

I installed a Nividia GEForce FX 5200 graphic card into the AGP slot and installed the driver that came with the box.

However I noticed that on checking the Device Manager there is a yellow exclaimation mark and the error is stated as 'The Device cannot start (Code 10).

I went through the trouble shooting procedure suggested such as removing the card and reinstalling it. Reinstalled the driver but the problem still appeared. I tried this numerous times.

The strange thing is when I uninstalled the card and reinstalled it, the yellow exclamation mark disappears. However on rebooting the computer, the error returns.

I have another pc at home which I took this graphic card from but the other pc did not seem to have this problem, so I am wondering whether it is some other problem apart from the graphic card.

I am using a Pentium 4, 1.8 mhz proccessor running Windows XP Pro with SP1.

I am completely stumped and I shall be grateful if anyone could help me with this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

What kind of video card were you using prior to the new card installation ? Did you uninstall those drivers before installing the new one ? Get the newest drivers from nvidia website. Uninstall the drivers. Reboot. Install your new drivers.


----------



## David Ooi (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the response.

My previous video card is the Nividia Riva TNT2.

I have done as suggested. I uninstalled all previous drivers. Downloaded the latest driver from Nividia. Installed it. Rebooted the computer but the Device Manager still shows the Code 10 error. Did this a few times.

Don't really know what else I can do.


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

When you removed the old video drivers did you do it in safe mode? Sometimes Windows will not allow files to be removes in normal mode. I think there's a program out there specifically designed for cleaning out old video drivers unfortunately I can't remember right now but someone should know, I've seen in mentioned.

If you right click on the device in the device manager and go to properties then click on the Resources Tab does the device show any conflicts?

Can you play 3D games still?


----------



## David Ooi (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the response.

No. When I removed the old video drivers I didn't do it in safe mode because I never did this before when replacing video cards in other PCs.

I have also read about a program that removes old video drivers from some other forum. Maybe I will try to search for it again as I can't remember which forum.

Currently, because of the Code 10 error, when I click on the Resources it states 
"The device isn't using any resources because it has a problem"

Don't really play games on this PC as it is used by my wife for office work but despite the problem the screen display seems to be 'normal'. Maybe it is getting the video from some basic Windows resource.


----------



## David Ooi (Mar 24, 2006)

I have since tried everything as suggested including removing old drivers in safe mode. Even went into Windows Sys 32 drivers folder to search and eliminate old drivers. 

The issue still exists.

One curious observation is that when I disable the video card in Device Manager and enable it again in normal mode(before reboot), the code 10 error disappears. However on rebooting into normal mode, the problems comes back. I mentioned this before though but maybe I wasn't clear.

Also when the pc is booted into safe mode the code 10 error does not exist. 

Given this observation, can anyone out there advise what is the real issue causing this and what else I can try?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Do you have you OS up to date. You may need some necessary components offered with windows updates for your drivers. Get all the hi-priority and optional updates for your OS.

Then i can give you alink for an old driver remover but i dont think they are working as expected. I wouldnt rely on them.

It also may be generated by an irq conflict or a software conflict. What kind of video player softwares do you have ? Uninstall all. Uninstall your videocard drivers. First reinstall the video driver then reinstall your players.

If above doesnt work we may have to update your BIOS and re-do the above.


----------

